

Ask HN: Do you code to binaural beats? - gaalze

Are they bullshit or what? I have been looking for scholarly papers and anything repeatable. If I can trigger the placebo effect it looks like I should be buying some crystals to go with my monitor.
======
majora2007
[http://www.transparentcorp.com/research/](http://www.transparentcorp.com/research/)

Lots of peer-reviewed literature here. They are definelty not placebo, I have
personally seen their effect through EEG.

~~~
gaalze
Could you recommend a pdf or mp3 specifically? I'm really looking for an mp3
to put on repeat.

~~~
mcpoyles
Just go to Youtube and search Binaural beats you will have all you need.

~~~
gaalze
Well if I'm going by the youtube binaural beats I might as well buy crystals
and magnetic bands for my wrists.

Is there a .edu with a binaural beats mp3?

------
api
I've used them. The effect is slight but seems to be there. At the very least
it's a nice soothing background sound.

There's a nice app for iOS called Binaural, and an open source program called
sbagen.

